# Interior cleaning guide



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

I've tried searching for a guide but couldnt find one, is there one for he interior like there is for exterior cleaning?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

dont think so thats what is lacking to me on detailing world


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

What I tend to do is:

*Good vac*. Footwells, seats, dashboard, boot etc. Not fantastically, just to get the worst up.

*Headlining* - I get a sense of satisfaction from this! Get your favourite APC and a MF. Work in fairly manageable squares and spray APC onto the headlining. Agitate with the MF, may go slightly foamy. Then vac off. I go this with a dry vac, as there's never enough water to reach the bag with this, but wet vac will obv work just as well! Wash, rinse repeat until the headlining is shiny and new!

*Door Pillars - * APC and agitate with a brush. I say brush, it's what works for me, get a better result with it, MF would work well. Dry with another MF.

*Door cards/Rear bench plastics on 3 doors - *As you may have gathered, I like to work from the top down! APC and brush/MF as normal. I don't dress the plastics yet though.

*Seats* When I had cloth, they had a good vac, then spray with APC/Cloth cleaner, wipe with MF and re-vac. With my new leather seats, it's vac, apc and mf and leather feed cream.

*Carpets* I get really anal about carpets! Especially with new to me cars! With my puma, I spent about 5 hours each footwell. APC, scrub with a stiff brush and wet vac. Repeated all over until no more sand came out, then used the sprayer of George to rinse the carpet. Go around th whole car, then, starting back at the beginning, when the carpet should have dried, a good vac should leave it looking shiny!

*Door seals/trim* My Puma has lots of this. APC, MF and then CG Trim Gel. Want to get some Gummi Pfledge (sp) as I've heard good things about it!

*Dress Plastics* Spend lots of time going over all the trim! Again, CG Trim Gel is my fav for this. A little goes a long way!

*Boot*A combination of all of the above (in the case of my boot anyway!)

To be fair, all of the above rarely happens. Once done once, I find just a thorough vac, then APC all plastics, and a good dressing works well. I have some CG Watermelon Air Freshener, which I've yet to use in the Puma, but it smelt nice in the 206 for about 3 days before fading!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

This is lifted from our Car Care Guide so is pro Autoglym in its suggested products used, but the method etc is correct and applicable:


With a high suction vacuum cleaner, remove as much dirt and dust from the interior as you can. Use a stiff brush on the floor and fabric seats and a small, soft brush for dashboard crevices. The major cleaning process involves shampooing every surface. Spray Interior Shampoo on to a quarter of the headlining at time. Use a Hi-Tech Cleaning Hand Pad to work the cleaner into the fabric. Do not over-wet the headlining or rub hard. Then you can use a damp Aqua Dry to wipe off the dirt. Rinse often with clean warm water. Spray the dash with shampoo and use a sponge or small soft brush in the crevices. Pay special attention to the steering wheel and controls as they collect a lot of dirt. Wipe clean with a damp Aqua Dry. With the shampoo complete, spray Odour Eliminator on to carpets and mats. The product’s bioactive formulation will tackle any undesirable odours (cigarette smoke, dogs or take-away, for instance). Mats are best dealt with outside the car. Brush or vacuum the mats, then spray with Interior Shampoo before hosing down thoroughly. Hang up to dry. When it comes to the seats, these may be very dirty and a soft brush is often best used with the Interior Shampoo to shift stubborn dirt. Again, wipe clean with a damp cloth. Repeat the operation with the door trims and then the carpets. Use enough Interior Shampoo to create a light foam over all the surfaces but be careful not to over wet fabrics.

When you clean the front section and there is a fabric sunroof, open the roof a couple of inches and clean the front edge. There will also be a line of dirt here. Close the roof and finish off. Before leaving the back seat, clean the back of the front seats, the back shelf and the side panels. Next, the dashboard, door trims and centre console should be sprayed with Interior Shampoo, worked with a Hi-Tech Cleaning Hand Pad and then wiped with a clean damp cloth to remove any residue. Pay special attention around the steering wheel and controls. Use a small paintbrush to get into every little crevice and heater vent. Take care around the dials not to use too much spray just in case it affects the electrics. The carpets and cloth seats can be cleaned in the same way but using a brush instead of a sponge. Badly soiled removable mats should be cleaned and then hosed while out of the car. Hang them to dry before replacing. The interior shampoo is now complete. This is the best opportunity to de-odourise your vehicle with Odour Eliminator. Spray on to all carpets, mats and boot if necessary.

TOP TIPS
Put heater blower on full when dusting vents to blow dust out
Never use a brush on leather as it will scratch 
Do not use a brush on head lining materials as it may snag
Do not over wet headlining or rub hard
Do not use Vinyl & Rubber Care on steering wheel, gear lever or pedal rubbers as they will become slippery
Leave doors or windows open so that interior can dry out
Remove mats and clean outside the car
Keep a Hi-Tech Interior Microfibre in your glovebox to allow for regular dusting of the dashboard and interior


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for both, only just read the replies.


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice to see Autoglym keeping on top of things.:thumb:


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

good read...after the new year i will try and post my methods!


----------

